# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  بهترین نسخه دلفی برای مهاجرت

## online_com

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من قصد مهاجرت از دلفی7 به نسخه بالاتر رو دارم البته زمانی که تازه دلفی سیاتل اومده بود به این فکر افتادم و پس از کلی گشتن, نسخه سازگار کامپوننت های پروژه هام رو هم پیدا کردم کم کم داشتم پروژه هام رو منتقل می کردم ولی اینقدر این پروسه طولانی و زمانبر شد با بعضی باگ ها مواجه شدم و بی خیال انتقال شدم.
حالا دوباره می خوام این پروسه سخت و طولانی رو طی کنم. البته الان نسخه های بالاتری از دلفی اومده
دوستانی که با نسخه های مختلف دلفی کار کردن, لطفا کمک کنند و نظر بدن که کدوم نسخه دلفی بهتره و اگر قرار بود خودشون مهاجرت کنند از دلفی 7 به چه نسخه ای مهاجرت می کردند.
البته نظرم همه جنبه های برنامه است از محیط و کارکرد و حجم فایل تولیدی و باگ یابی و کامپوننت ها موجود برای هر نسخه و سرعت اجرای برنامه های ساخته شده در سیستم مشتری و ...
لطفا نظر بدید

----------


## hp1361

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من قصد مهاجرت از دلفی7 به نسخه بالاتر رو دارم البته زمانی که تازه دلفی سیاتل اومده بود به این فکر افتادم و پس از کلی گشتن, نسخه سازگار کامپوننت های پروژه هام رو هم پیدا کردم کم کم داشتم پروژه هام رو منتقل می کردم ولی اینقدر این پروسه طولانی و زمانبر شد با بعضی باگ ها مواجه شدم و بی خیال انتقال شدم.
> حالا دوباره می خوام این پروسه سخت و طولانی رو طی کنم. البته الان نسخه های بالاتری از دلفی اومده
> دوستانی که با نسخه های مختلف دلفی کار کردن, لطفا کمک کنند و نظر بدن که کدوم نسخه دلفی بهتره و اگر قرار بود خودشون مهاجرت کنند از دلفی 7 به چه نسخه ای مهاجرت می کردند.
> البته نظرم همه جنبه های برنامه است از محیط و کارکرد و حجم فایل تولیدی و باگ یابی و کامپوننت ها موجود برای هر نسخه و سرعت اجرای برنامه های ساخته شده در سیستم مشتری و ...
> لطفا نظر بدید


کامپوننت های مورد استفاده شما چیاست؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

مهاجرت از دلفی 7 به دلفی های بالاتر مثلا XE فارغ از کامپوننت ها دردسر زیادی داره. سوای یونیکد، خود من روی دی بی لوکاپ، دی ال ال هام، پیغام های رشته ایم، رمزگذاری رشته و .. مشکل پیدا کردم.
دلفی در حال حاضر آخرین نسخه اش 10.4 سیدنی هست. من از دلفی 7 اومدم روی برلین و الان در حال حاضر همه چی خوبه، یه سورس حدود یک میلیون خطی رو مهاجرت دادم و با حساب دیباگ و ریپورت های گهگاهی، دوماهه کار تموم شد.

----------


## online_com

> کامپوننت های مورد استفاده شما چیاست؟


Ziptv 
AlphaControls
BarCodeWiz ActiveX 2
Burn CD-DVD component suite
ComPort Library ver. 3.0 
Cpuinfo
Exlreportfull
FastReport
Flashax
FlashPlayerControl
Hddinfo
HTML Display
KDTele
MyDAC
QuickReport
SMImport
teeChart Pro VCL
TMS macro
TXPBurn
VCLZipPro
Xcalender
Asta v3.136
indy9
البته به همراه 10 تا کامپوننت دیگه و یه سری dll مربوط به شرکت های pos و قفل tiny و مودم و کالرآیدی و ... :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## online_com

> مهاجرت از دلفی 7 به دلفی های بالاتر مثلا XE فارغ از کامپوننت ها دردسر زیادی داره. سوای یونیکد، خود من روی دی بی لوکاپ، دی ال ال هام، پیغام های رشته ایم، رمزگذاری رشته و .. مشکل پیدا کردم.
> دلفی در حال حاضر آخرین نسخه اش 10.4 سیدنی هست. من از دلفی 7 اومدم روی برلین و الان در حال حاضر همه چی خوبه، یه سورس حدود یک میلیون خطی رو مهاجرت دادم و با حساب دیباگ و ریپورت های گهگاهی، دوماهه کار تموم شد.


ممنون از پاسخگویی تون , لطفا اگر میشه چندتا سوال دیگه رو هم جواب بدید :خجالت:  
سرعت عملکرد برنامه تون روی سیستم مشتری چطور شد؟ سریعتر شد یا کندتر؟
سرعت ارتباط با و انتقال دیتا از دیتابیس چطور؟ دیتابیس تون چی بود؟
حجم فایل خروجی تون چند درصد افزایش یافت؟
کلا از عملکرد برنامه بعد از مهاجرت, روی سیستم مشتری ها راضی هستید؟ البته منظورم هر نوع ویندوزی است از xp تا 10 و server و ... 32و 64 بیت
روی ویندوز خاصی مشکل پیدا کردید؟
ببخشید آخه مشتری های من تعدادشون زیاده و من باید همه جوانب رو بررسی کنم که مشکلی پیش نیاد و سرعت و عملکرد برنامه هم بهتر بشه

----------


## یوسف زالی

سرعت عملکرد فرقی نکرد، بعضی جاهای خاص کمی بهتر شد
سرعت ارتباط با دیتابیس و انتقال اطلاعات فرقی نکرد، دیتابیس من اس کیو ال سرور 2008 R2 بود که برخی 2014 هم دارند
حجم فایل 20 الی 25 درصد افزایش داشت
سرعت بیلد و کامپایل خیلی بهتر شد، از ویندوز XP تا 10 و سرور روی همه ران شد
روی ویندوز خاصی مشکلی پیش نیومد

خب حالا چرا اصلا آپگرید کردم؟
- افزایش سرعت بیلد و حذف not enough memory در بیلد
- مهاجرت روی یونیکد
- رفتن به سمت کامپوننت های بالاتر، زیباتر، بعضی از کامپوننت ها دیگر ساپورت نمی شدند
- آزاد کردن یوزر از تنظیمات زبانی برای نمایش حروف و جلوگیری از علامت سوال شدن آن

بدبختی هایی مثل ذخیره در فایل INI بصورت یونیکد، خواندن نام فایل ها و ... هم در انتظار آپگرید شماست!

----------


## hp1361

> Ziptv 
> AlphaControls
> BarCodeWiz ActiveX 2
> Burn CD-DVD component suite
> ComPort Library ver. 3.0 
> Cpuinfo
> Exlreportfull
> FastReport
> Flashax
> ...


نسخه جدید کامپوننت های زیر که سازگار با نسخه های جدید دلفی هم باشند، در دسترس هستند. باقیش رو باید خودتون بررسی کنید قبلش. البته ممکنه بعضی کامپوننت ها دیگه وجود نداشته باشند و یه کامپوننت دیگه که همان کار رو انجام میده جایگذینش کنید




> AlphaControls
> Burn CD-DVD component suite
> ComPort Library 
> FastReport
> MyDAC
> SMImport
> teeChart Pro VCL
> Xcalender

----------


## seyed_farid

سلام 

دوستان نظرتون در مورد  Embarcadero Delphi 11.0 Alexandria v28.0.42600.6491 Lite v17.0 x64 چی هست؟
کسی استفاده کرده این ورژن رو؟
من تا حالا با دلفی 7 کار کردم. الان رفتن روی این ورژن رو پیشنهاد میکنید یا نه؟

----------


## Touska

من چند ماهی هست از 11.1 استفاده می کنم ، مشکلی باهاش نداشتم - رون و خوب عمل میکنه

البته ابزار هاش برای کار با git خیلی حرفه ایی نیست ولی کار راه اندازه

----------

